# Twelve weeks of 3mg Ostarine daily



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2011)

*Twelve weeks of 3mg Ostarine daily*

The successors to anabolic steroids are called SARMs. SARMs are the brainchild of James Dalton, and he recently published the results of a study in which he tried the SARM ostarine out on 120 healthy men and women.
It did have side effects, but the new substance worked.

SARMs fit in the androgen receptor, but don't have the same structure as steroids. So the enzymes that convert anabolic steroids into compounds with all sorts of undesirable effects are not capable of doing anything with SARMs. That means they should have fewer side effects.

At least, that's what scientists hope.

James Dalton, the mind behind the research pharmaceutical company GTx, is the big man when it comes to SARMs. He and his colleagues devised andarine, known in the chemical sports world as S4 [structural formula shown below]. They also created ostarine, which you may know as GTx-024, MK-2866 or enobosarm [structural formula below left].

Like andarine, ostarine has already shown up in the chemical sports world. German researchers found products containing it being sold openly in web shops. 












In 3mg doses ostarine boosted lean body mass by 1.4 kg. That was a statistically significant effect. In addition, ostarine boosted the power that the subjects developed on a stair-climber. The subjects in the trial didn't do any training.

The fat mass in the 3mg group also declined slightly, by 300 g. And that was statistically significant too.

Doctors hope that SARMs don't suppress the body's own testosterone synthesis in men. From the table below – which only shows data on the men in the study – it appears that ostarine does do this a little. A very little. 











Ostarine lowers the level of 'good' cholesterol, HDL. That effect is not very strong either, but in a discussion on Dalton's study two German specialists express their concern. [J Cachexia Sarcopenia Muscle. 2011 Sep; 2(3): 121-123.] "The HDL decrease is still of some concern as this is a proof that there are still unwanted side and not tissue-selective effects of this novel non-steroidal selective androgen modulator", they write.

Generic Supplements' Ostarine

It seems likely that ostarine, like 17alpha-methyl steroids, causes some amount of liver damage. In Dalton's study, the concentration of the enzyme alanine-aminotransferase [ALT] rose in twenty percent of the subjects. A high ALT level can indicate liver damage.

Dalton also examined whether women grew more body hair as a result of taking ostarine. This was not the case. "GTx-024 provides beneficial anabolic effects on total lean body mass and physical function without the adverse consequences often seen with testosterone and other anabolic steroids", the study concludes. "These data support the development of GTx-024 for treatment and prevention of muscle wasting in patients with chronic diseases."

Source:
J Cachexia Sarcopenia Muscle. 2011 Sep;2(3):153-161.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 1, 2011)

Very interesting. Ive been researchin this for weeks


----------



## Killermonkey (Dec 1, 2011)




----------

